# Rats won't stop shredding carpet



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

We were letting our boys free-range in their playroom pretty much all day, but we had to start locking them up in the cage when we aren't in there because they were ripping up the carpet around the edges. It's already bad enough we're going to have to pay to have the room re-carpeted when we move out. Today I let them out to play with me and they both spent a significant amount of time destroying the carpet. 

Jesse pretty much completely ignored me the whole time and alternated between bullying Nibbles and tearing up the carpet. He wouldn't stop if I yelled "no!" or gently pushed him; I ended up having to pick him up and move him every time, but he usually would resume immediately. I wasn't being too rough with him but eventually he started making pain squeaks every time I touched him while he was shredding the carpet. I'm pretty sure he has sore spots on his back from Nibbles nipping him in fights but I think the squeaks were just telling me to piss off because he'd make them no matter where or how gently I touched him. I eventually started putting him into the 'time-out' cage but several sessions in there did no good.

Nibbles wasn't nearly as bad, but he was still doing it fairly regularly. Like Jesse he'd ignore me saying "no", but at least he'd usually stop if I pushed him away from the spot.

Does anyone have any suggestions for this situation? I'm pretty sure Jesse dislikes me now because I have to spend most of the time we are together disciplining him. I am almost wondering if he is chewing up the carpet to act out, but I'm guessing it's just some instinctive behavior.

Would some foam pads like these be okay to cover the floor in there? http://www.amazon.com/Best-Step-Interlocking-Flooring-Anti-Fatigue/dp/B00BN3OTQ4 The packaging does not indicate whether the pads are nontoxic or safe for animals.


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 1, 2013)

I have not gotten mine to stop this behavior completely but it is a good 80% reduce. I spray them with a water bottle and say 'no, don't mow the carpet' and now that they know what that means I rarely have to spray them.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My new boy sully started doing that too. Now there is a quarter size hole next to the closet door at the corner. All my other boys have noticed this and is starting to pick at it as well. Grr... I am trying to find a solution as well.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Place a ceramic tile 8x8 or 12x12 (Home Depot) over the spot, they can't move the tile and will find another place to play. I like the spraying with water idea too, but the tile will be a physical barrier.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Spray some bitter apple on the carpet they're chewing. They won't like to chew on it. 

Get another separate piece of carpet, spray with a sugar water mix or fruit juice. Toss in area. They'll pick the sweet carpet over the bitter carpet


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, but I don't think I'd want to deal with the expense or hassle of putting ceramic tiles over the entire floor.

Giving them different carpet to chew on doesn't seem like a good solution, since it still promotes carpet chewing. Also, I wouldn't want to spray the entire room with bitter apple.


----------

